# Using Elm for a Tree Fort?



## azahar (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there! I'm new and completely clueless about the world of woodworking. Maybe someone can give me a hand with a question.

My husband and I are hoping to make a tree fort for our son this winter. We're having our 5 healthy elm trees pruned for the winter and we'd like to use the thick branches as part of the fort. Our plan is to make a platform on one tree, a fort / house on another and a rope bridge connecting the two. Will we have to let the freshly cut elm dry out before using it? How long does wood need to dry usually? We live in a place with very hot, dry summers and cold, sometimes damp winters. Any suggestions for a pretty unknowledgeable person as far as wood and woodworking go? 

Thank you so much,

Aubrey


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome Aubrey,

It's a fairly broad topic because there's so many different ways to fasten everything together. Since presumably he wouldn't be using the fort during the winter very much, yes I would suggest allowing the branches to dry throughout the winter and early spring - ready for mid spring assembly. 

Thick branches, say 4" and more are not going to dry appreciably through the winter. that doesn't mean you can't use them depending on your method of assembly. 

When the remake of Robin Hood came out in the early 90's my kids were the perfect treehouse age a few years later. I built them a whopper between two huge oaks. It was plenty good but I had planned to make the satellites in nearby oaks as well with suspended connecting rope bridges. I woke up one day and my little girl had suddenly become a married woman and I woke up the next morning and I had twin grand boys! 

I guess my best advice is don't wake up one day and realize it's time to finsih the thing . . . . . for your grand children. 


You might consider using a book as a guide. This one looks good. 





.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> When the remake of Robin Hood came out in the early 90's my kids were the perfect treehouse age a few years later. I built them a whopper between two huge oaks. It was plenty good but I had planned to make the satellites in nearby oaks as well with suspended connecting rope bridges. I woke up one day and my little girl had suddenly become a married woman and I woke up the next morning and I had twin grand boys!
> 
> I guess my best advice is don't wake up one day and realize it's time to finsih the thing . . . . . for your grand children.
> 
> ...


Man TT one more nap like that and you'll have to finish it for your great grand children,:laughing::laughing:

Really though, that's all so true. No grand kids yet thank goodness but all mine are going to be in college soon and if I dont get on the ball I'll be right there with you.


----------

